# pecl install timezonedb - failing 'error: C compiler cannot create executables'



## computer_pet (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi,

I am trying to update the timezonedb in PHP 5 using PECL, on OS X 10.4 Mac. I run the following

```
root# /usr/local/php5/bin/pecl install timezonedb
```
Which outputs:

```
downloading timezonedb-2010.13.tgz ...
Starting to download timezonedb-2010.13.tgz (197,126 bytes)
.........................................done: 197,126 bytes
5 source files, building
running: phpize
Configuring for:
PHP Api Version:         20041225
Zend Module Api No:      20060613
Zend Extension Api No:   220060519
building in /var/tmp/pear-build-root/timezonedb-2010.13
running: /private/tmp/pear/cache/timezonedb-2010.13/configure
checking for egrep... grep -E
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.
ERROR: `/private/tmp/pear/cache/timezonedb-2010.13/configure' failed
```
config.log:

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while
running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by configure, which was
generated by GNU Autoconf 2.57.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure 

## --------- ##
## Platform. ##
## --------- ##

hostname = itmini.local
uname -m = Power Macintosh
uname -r = 8.11.0
uname -s = Darwin
uname -v = Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC

/usr/bin/uname -p = powerpc
/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown
/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown
/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown
hostinfo               = Mach kernel version:
	 Darwin Kernel Version 8.11.0: Wed Oct 10 18:26:00 PDT 2007; root:xnu-792.24.17~1/RELEASE_PPC
Kernel configured for a single processor only.
1 processor is physically available.
Processor type: ppc7450 (PowerPC 7450)
Processor active: 0
Primary memory available: 512.00 megabytes
Default processor set: 79 tasks, 214 threads, 1 processors
Load average: 1.88, Mach factor: 0.45
/bin/machine           = unknown
/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown
/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /opt/local/bin
PATH: /opt/local/sbin
PATH: /usr/local/mysql/bin
PATH: /bin
PATH: /sbin
PATH: /usr/bin
PATH: /usr/sbin


## ----------- ##
## Core tests. ##
## ----------- ##

configure:1453: checking for egrep
configure:1463: result: grep -E
configure:1468: checking for a sed that does not truncate output
configure:1522: result: /usr/bin/sed
configure:1643: checking for gcc
configure:1659: found /usr/bin/gcc
configure:1669: result: gcc
configure:1913: checking for C compiler version
configure:1916: gcc --version </dev/null >&5
gcc (GCC) 3.3 20030304 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 1495)
Copyright (C) 2002 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:1919: $? = 0
configure:1921: gcc -v </dev/null >&5
Reading specs from /usr/libexec/gcc/darwin/ppc/3.3/specs
Thread model: posix
gcc version 3.3 20030304 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 1495)
configure:1924: $? = 0
configure:1926: gcc -V </dev/null >&5
gcc: `-V' option must have argument
configure:1929: $? = 1
configure:1953: checking for C compiler default output
configure:1956: gcc    conftest.c  >&5
ld: can't locate file for: -lcrt1.o
configure:1959: $? = 1
configure: failed program was:
| #line 1932 "configure"
| /* confdefs.h.  */
| 
| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""
| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""
| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""
| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""
| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""
| /* end confdefs.h.  */
| 
| int
| main ()
| {
| 
|   ;
|   return 0;
| }
configure:1998: error: C compiler cannot create executables
See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##
## Cache variables. ##
## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CC_set=
ac_cv_env_CC_value=
ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_CPP_set=
ac_cv_env_CPP_value=
ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=
ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=
ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=
ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=
ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=
ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=
ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=
ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=
ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=
ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=
ac_cv_prog_ac_ct_CC=gcc
ac_cv_prog_egrep='grep -E'
lt_cv_path_SED=/usr/bin/sed

## ----------------- ##
## Output variables. ##
## ----------------- ##

AR=''
AWK=''
CC='gcc'
CFLAGS=''
CONFIGURE_COMMAND=' './configure' '
CONFIGURE_OPTIONS=''
CPP=''
CPPFLAGS=''
CXXCPP=''
DEFS=''
ECHO='echo'
ECHO_C=''
ECHO_N='-n'
ECHO_T=''
EGREP='grep -E'
EXEEXT=''
LDFLAGS=''
LIBOBJS=''
LIBS=''
LIBTOOL=''
LN_S=''
LTLIBOBJS=''
OBJEXT=''
PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''
PACKAGE_NAME=''
PACKAGE_STRING=''
PACKAGE_TARNAME=''
PACKAGE_VERSION=''
PATH_SEPARATOR=':'
RANLIB=''
RE2C=''
SED='/usr/bin/sed'
SHELL='/bin/sh'
SHLIB_DL_SUFFIX_NAME=''
SHLIB_SUFFIX_NAME=''
STRIP=''
ac_ct_AR=''
ac_ct_CC='gcc'
ac_ct_RANLIB=''
ac_ct_STRIP=''
bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'
build=''
build_alias=''
build_cpu=''
build_os=''
build_vendor=''
datadir='${prefix}/share'
exec_prefix='NONE'
host=''
host_alias=''
host_cpu=''
host_os=''
host_vendor=''
includedir='${prefix}/include'
infodir='${prefix}/info'
libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'
libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'
localstatedir='${prefix}/var'
mandir='${prefix}/man'
oldincludedir='/usr/include'
prefix='NONE'
program_transform_name='s,x,x,'
sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'
sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'
sysconfdir='${prefix}/etc'
target=''
target_alias=''
target_cpu=''
target_os=''
target_vendor=''

## ----------- ##
## confdefs.h. ##
## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""
#define PACKAGE_NAME ""
#define PACKAGE_STRING ""
#define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""
#define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

configure: exit 77
```
Any ideas how to fix this? Or is there any other way to update the timezonedb that PHP uses?

Thanks

Peter


----------

